# Update of new loft.



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is a picture of my loft.I have gotten the siding on one side,no time lately,and have the hardware cloth to replace the poultry netting on the front.I covered the side vent with ply wood,because we are expecting bad weather tonight.I am going to build a door,for a landing where the poultry netting is now.It takes some time when you only have a few hours a week to work on it ,but I am getting there!


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

So far so good. Keep up the good work, before you know it, you'll have it done!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The_Dirteeone said:


> Here is a picture of my loft.I have gotten the siding on one side,no time lately,and have the hardware cloth to replace the poultry netting on the front.I covered the side vent with ply wood,because we are expecting bad weather tonight.I am going to build a door,for a landing where the poultry netting is now.It takes some time when you only have a few hours a week to work on it ,but I am getting there!


LOL, you sound like me, a few hours a week hahahaha, it looks great  I keep telling myself every hour I work on mine is a hour less than I have too. Keep up the good work.....


----------

